# Cheapest full hd led tv with usb recording ?



## mrsam1999 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am looking for the cheapest full hd led tv with "usb recording" facility ? I have seen one of Akai 19", but that's not full hd. Any suggestions ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 30, 2012)

USB recording ? What's that?


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 30, 2012)

mrsam1999 said:


> I am looking for the cheapest full hd led tv with "usb recording" facility ? I have seen one of Akai 19", but that's not full hd. Any suggestions ?



USB recording?? I didn't get you.

I searched a lot and finally found this.
*forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1588321


----------



## mrsam1999 (Oct 30, 2012)

It means u can record tv programs into an usb memory stick that u plug into the tv. Most lcd tvs have usb playback builtin, but i want the usb recording facility also.


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh! 

I don't know of any TV that supports that feature.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 31, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Oh!
> 
> I don't know of any TV that supports that feature.



Akai do have this feature but I think it's available in US only not India...


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 1, 2012)

Well that feature is not available in any TV in India(as per my knowledge)


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 1, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Well that feature is not available in any TV in India(as per my knowledge)



oh,, Can you let us know which brand has that feature in india?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 1, 2012)

Buddy, u can get a TV tuner for your PC.. If u wish to..


----------



## mrsam1999 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, but actually i am looking to replace my vcr which is out of order now and don't want to get those over hyped dvrs that come with dth systems. Also i want to buy a new full hdtv so i am looking for this feature in a tv !


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 2, 2012)

Bro I said that this feature is not available in any TV, but you still asking the same question!!!!!


----------



## akish4u (Nov 5, 2012)

PERSONAL VIDEO RECORDING{PVR}........we can record anything with just connecting external HDD...............its enabled in many LEDs in europe and america......but not in asian countries........

for example samsung 40ES5500 which was released in europe has PVR feature........but the same LED tv without PVR and with same specs was released in asia with model ES5600.

in india you can find PVR feature in some samsung 6 series and 7 series LEDs


----------

